

My Bootstrapped startup webapp would like beta testers and feedback - padseeker

My first attempt at a startup could use some beta testers - http://padseeker.com/accounts/new&#60;p&#62;Would love feedback from fellow hacker news members. Long story short padseeker is like weebly for real estate. It's mainly residential rental properties. It still needs work but I would love to hear from fellow developers what you think. Please make the feedback honest, and if necessary brutal.
======
27182818284
It could use design work. Pay a student at the local university or college
because even their basic work will help out the landing page you linked me to.
It looks kinda fly-by-night right now. I'd even prefer the Twitter Bootstrap
over it. :-/

~~~
mping
Agreed. I'm going to be blunt, with a site looking like this, most people
won't bother creating an account. Just use bootstrap if you're out of money.
Heck, I didnt sign up because of this!

~~~
padseeker
fair enough - it aint pretty. I need to refine the signup page too.

------
padseeker
That's fair, I would agree - the landing page is lacking. I did use Bootstrap
for the dashboard, but I've neglected the landing page. I may have to consider
that.

I noticed you picked some of the earlier templates I developed, I either need
to improve them or push them out. I really do appreciate the feedback. Thanks
for giving it a shot, I will definitely work on the landing page.

------
ssmc
Yeah fix up the look first; grab a template somewhere and modify it from
there.

------
yiggydyang
A short blurb explaining what the website does wouldn't hurt.

~~~
yiggydyang
Also - upon sign up why not just log the user in and take them to the
dashboard instead of requiring them to log in again.

Seems pretty straightforward and I was able to figure it out easily - you sign
up, set up buildings, add units, publish a site, and then voila people come to
your site and search, request building units for rent or lease or whatever.

However I suspect your average building landlord or property manager might
have a harder time figuring it out. Lots of tabs, lots of fields to fill out,
and the navigation is a bit clunky.

In summary - I got the crux of the service and it seems pretty solid for an
MVP. The design and ux need a lot of work and your landing page should do a
better job of summarizing what the web site does.

Cheers

~~~
padseeker
thank you so much, the is the best quality feedback yet. Yeah, its solid for
an MVP. The design needs work.

I'm glad you found it straightforward - that is the most important thing. I
agree that the average landlord will have a few issues. It needs lots more
help icons/popovers (via bootstrap). Also it makes sense to hide some of the
tabs until a user has data in there. The tabs are clunky, something I may be
able to improve using bootstrap.

The biggest consensus is the landing page sucks. Not that I am hearing it I
would agree - but I think it was a blind spot since I've focused on the code
and functionality for so long. I have my list of priorities now, and improving
the landing page is now #1.

------
fiatjaf
the logo is really bad. better to just write in a normal font than to do this.

~~~
padseeker
ouch

------
youngdev
Download a template from Themeforest and use that instead of what you have
now. Also, you need to describe what is the website about. Add some Header
text.

~~~
padseeker
Are you referring to the landing page or the site templates?

The landing page might work, but for site templates that could be a potential
issue even if I pay for a theme. The concern I am selling something, as the
prices for themes go up when you resell someone else's work.

